# Amd a4-3300m



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi im trying to overclock my laptop by just a little to help give me a boost in games, But everytime i download a software ati tray tools, adm overdrive etc... none of them will go above the stock 1900mhz speed so i was wondering if anyone knew a way to get pass this and if there is a software that can overclock my cpu. 


Specs.



Operating System
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
AMD Processor a4-3300m
AMD Processor a4-3300m
RAM
3.48 GB
Motherboard
Gateway SJV70-SB (Socket FS1)
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G 
Hard Drives
488GB Hitachi Hitachi HTS547550A9E384 ATA Device (SATA)	38 °C
Optical Drives
Slimtype DVD A DS8A5SH ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio




CPU

AMD Processor
Cores	1
Threads	1
Name	AMD Processor
Specification	AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
Family	F
Extended Family	12
Model	1
Extended Model	1
Stepping	0
Instructions	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization	Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading	Not supported
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size	64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size	64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size	1024 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores	1
Threads	1
Name	AMD Processor
Specification	AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
Family	F
Extended Family	12
Model	1
Extended Model	1
Stepping	0
Instructions	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization	Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading	Not supported
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size	64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size	64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size	1024 KBytes
Core 0

-----------------------

Motherboard
Manufacturer	Gateway
Model	SJV70-SB
Version	V1.02
Chipset Vendor	AMD
Chipset Model	ID1705
Chipset Revision	00
Southbridge Vendor	AMD
Southbridge Model	ID780E
Southbridge Revision	11
BIOS
Brand	Gateway
Version	V1.02
Date	07/01/2011

-----------------

Graphics
Monitor
Name	Generic PnP Monitor on AMD Radeon HD 6480G
Current Resolution	1600x900 pixels
Work Resolution	1600x860 pixels
State	enabled, primary, Unsafe
Monitor Width	1600
Monitor Height	900
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G 
Memory	512 MB
Memory type	2
Driver version	8.836.1.0


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any OC'ing should be done through the Bios to avoid problems. User adjustments in the Bios are commonly very limited in OEM units to avoid damage to their lower quality parts and laptops have enough issues with heat running at stock speed.


----------

